# Previously private paper reveals thinking behind ministerial changes to 457 visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Restrictions are needed on the number of overseas workers a company in Australia can nominate for employment because it is too easy to employ hundreds of workers without justification, it is claimed. The reasons are set out in detail in a discussion paper prepared by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for the Ministerial [...]

Click to read the full news article: Previously private paper reveals thinking behind ministerial changes to 457 visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

